# please rate your washer here!! I need to find the best washer/dryer for CD's!!!



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

We are finally buying a house, therefore we need a washer/dryer








I have never bought one of both of these, so I want to buy a good set, that is excellent with cloth diapers...

so please, rewiew your washer and dryer here... hopefully I can find the perfect one!! The price is not an issue, so just tell me what you've got!


----------



## lisabc311 (May 18, 2003)

Love, love, love our top-loader Maytag washer and dryer!


----------



## amysuen (Dec 7, 2004)

:

I'm looking too, and am currently borrowing my brother's dryer. Some features he has that my 15 yr old dryer didn't have are: end of cycle signal, light inside the dryer, and 4 heat choices. It's also MUCH bigger than my old one!









ETA- And my old dryer had the lint filter on top of the dryer- I'll NEVER get that again- lint all over the place all the time!


----------



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

Amy... what is the brand of your db's dryer?


----------



## jazzpurr88 (May 20, 2003)

I HATE my Kenmore Calypso top loding washer and matching dryer. Hd nothing but problems with them. I wish I bought just the standard large capacity without all the bells and whistles.


----------



## mamangazelle (Apr 25, 2003)

I have a cheap frigidaire front loader, and I am very happy with it. I have heard many mamas being happy with it and use it with cloth diapers without any problems. In fact, I don't recall, when doing my research, one single mama unhappy about it (but I know many are unhappy about other brands of front loader)


----------



## rad (Jan 21, 2004)

I just bought a Bosch frontloader that I love. No stink or rashes anymore. It's so much better than our old Maytag Neptune FL. :up


----------



## grnmtnmama (Jun 14, 2004)

I have a fairly basic Kenmore set and they've been very good to us. The only thing i hate is that the dryer has a "wrinkleguard" setting which means that after the dry cycle is over the dryer automatically turns itself on and spins for a few seconds every five minutes. this is supposed to keep your clothes from getting wrinkled, but is succeeding only in making me crazy with the constant turning on and off when all i want to do is ignore the clothes/dipes that need to be folded.


----------



## cllovato (Aug 1, 2003)

We have just a basic Sears Kenmore model that I've had for nine years now and it works great. I've been wanting to get one of the new ones that doesn't have the agitator in it, but since this one works so well- I just don't have a good enough reason to spend the money








I do recommend getting one with as large of a capacity as you can get. It really helps getting them good and clean!


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

MAYTAG MAYTAG We love ours we have the Atlantis models, we got them last year, top loaders love them.

Stay away from the Caylopso, bad news.


----------



## sewingbarbj (Jun 15, 2004)

I have a Whirlpool Duet Washer and a Kitchenaid Heavy duty super capacity Plus Dryer
I love them both. I know front loaders often get a bad rep for CD washing but this one has several features that help it do a great job.
I use the soak cycle then I use the heavily soiled adjustment button that gives more water in the wash and the extra rinse. I find they come much cleaner than my old top loader.
This washer is also great for wool lovers because it has a hand wash cycle that realy does work for hand wash wool. This saves me a lot of time with my wool sweaters and non washable diaper items.
The thing I like best about this dryer is that it had the same capacity as the more expensive ones, has a door that folds down instead of side ways( this means less ends up on the floor both when you are puting wet in and taking dry out)
The last thing I love is the dry sensor, no more over drying or having items come out still wet!
Both are large capacity which realy saves on laundry, I get 1 1/12 loads in these. The large capacity also lets me wash quilts which beleive me after the flu we just went through, is a veeery good thing!
My best advice would be spend extra on the washer and save on the dryer,
the washers realy are very different, the dryers not so much as long as you get large capacity.


----------



## Yummymummy74 (Jun 7, 2004)

I LOVE!







my GE spacemaker top loader.. its fabulous it has newer technology that does not agitate the way traditional top loaders do, and my dipes even my hemp never ever stink and they stay fluffy soft! I had a Kenmore before this and it was no comparison!

http://tinyurl.com/5tb4z


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

I have the Fisher & Paykel Ecosmart and an F&P top loading dryer and I love them. Up until a month ago I was using front loading Kenmore HE3ts, and the washer just wasn't cutting it for me. I was having terrible stink issues that wouldn't go away. After a couple washings with my new F&P the stink was gone and it hasn't returned. And I don't need to do anything special. I am so happy!!


----------



## amysuen (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loving-my-babies*
Amy... what is the brand of your db's dryer?









Sorry- busy all day...









It's a Kenmore Elite, Heavy Duty, King SizeCapacity, Quiet Pack II

I







it, we'd buy it from him but ds wants to switch to gas.


----------



## amysuen (Dec 7, 2004)

We're looking at a Fridgidaire FL and were told that part of the problem with the newer non-Fridgidaire FLs is that the tub axle is at an angle instead of true horizontal or vertical, so it has to work harder to spin, and is why there are problems with those FLs. Makes sense to me- can't fight Mother Nature! My concern is the small opening and how low it is to the floor...


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

I have a top-loading Whirlpool Gold Elite washer and the matching dryer. They work really well and were very reasonable priced 5 years ago, when we bought them. If I were buying a washer and dryer today, I think I would buy a Fischer and Paykel washer (not sure which one) and the Maytag dryer that has the additional upper cabinet for hang or shelf drying items. HTH.


----------



## halah (Apr 28, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eman'smom*

Stay away from the Caylopso, bad news.


What did you not like about the Calypso? Just wondering.


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

We have a cheap Frigidaire front loader, and I hate it for diapers, even though it is Ok for other laundry. I have to rinse and rinse and rinse.

I did a bunch of research and talked with an applicance sales person who knew I wasn't going to buy anything. He told me that Maytag has a toploader that is the original Maytag washer, very reliable and works really well but is pricey. He said the newer model Maytags are not that reliable.


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

I think there is an old thread you may be able to find about a mama who was so happy because Sears allowed her to return her top dollar front loader for a top loader many months after she bought it.

I tried, but Best Buy would not take the Frigidaire back.


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

I have the Kenmore HE3t frontloader set, and while I'm so happy with the way it cleans and dries, my problem is my washer is ALWAYS breaking down.







:

I'm another mama who had her washer replaced after 11 months because Sears was out five times (actually 8, but twice they just stood there scratching their heads, and once they went to our old address!). I've got an extended warranty now, and it's been worth every penny. Unfortunately, these puppies were so expensive, I can't see replacing the set any time soon---though I want to.

I







the water and energy savings...just not the PITA of waiting on repair guys.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Wow, this thread is wonderful. We will be buying a new pair sometime soon.

I had this one picked out , but now I'm not so sure! What's wrong with the Calypso washing? I'd hate to ruin my diapers!


----------



## clothcrazymom (Sep 13, 2003)

I have a Kenmore H3Et washer and have never had any problems with it! The dryer we have is just a basic older Kenmore.


----------



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

has anybody tried the GE Profile toploader?


----------



## Cullens_Girl (Feb 6, 2005)

:


----------



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

ok.. here are the 2 possibilties that I'm thinking about...

1) Whirlpool Super Capacity (toploader) Washer and (frontloading) Dryer (with the silver)

2) GE Profile Super Capacity (toploader) Washer and (frontloading) Dryer (with the purples)

so.. does anybody have any experience with either of these?? I was told the Whirlpool is the top of the line in consumer reports and it really HUGE which is what I want!!


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

I need a HUGE one too! I hope we get some more recommendations!


----------



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

Holli.. can you tell me what the top 3 are?







thanks


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

After doing a lot of research we decided to go with Fisher & Paykel toploader.


----------



## FancyNancy (Jan 18, 2005)

Go with those kenmore he4ts... They are my dream come true.
And pick out one of those fabulous colors!


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holl*
I've done a lot of research lately, and I'm very drawn to the Fisher & Paykel Intuitive Eco. It is one of the top rated washers at Consumer Reports with a special note that it does the best job of removing excess water from clothing, which I thought would be great for diapers. This particular model also has a diaper rinse cycle.

http://usa.fisherpaykel.com/laundry/washers/models.cfm

All the mamas who have this brand love it, and many do not even have this particular model. Most have the less expensive one, the Ecosmart.

Holli
































My F&P Ecosmart!! I just have a regular whirlpool dryer which is fine. the F&P spins out so much excess water it really doesn't matter as much what kind of dryer you have!!


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I have a top loading Kenmore, super capacity plus. I have no problems with it at all, it gets things very clean, spun very dry and so far (knock on wood) no repairs needed even though it's washed diapers for a total of 4 years so far. My only thing I would improve is that it is not a low water user, but the way I figure, diapers should be rinsed in a lot of water to get clean. I don't understand how the HE ones rinse that well, but then I haven't done a lot of research on it, either.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

I have a HE front loader, love that...but my dryer is the BEST! I have the neptune dryer center, if you can afford the $1200 something price tag, it's well worth it. 4 shelves and places to hang stuff to dry. I lay all my diapers in there and turn it on low, you can tumble dry at the same time! I would buy that thing if it cost twice that much!

As far as front loaders we have the high end Maytag model. I didn 't get the matching neptune washer. As far as the washer though, many front loaders are similar...it's just a matter of the number of cycles, and spin speed. Mine spins stuff almost completely dry LOL!


----------



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

anybody have a whirlpool super capacity, or GE profile??


----------



## FancyNancy (Jan 18, 2005)

Quote:

I have a HE front loader
They are aewsome, IMHO.
I was actually just doing a little research (wink), and saw that they have their own website, with some pretty cool features.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FancyNancy*
Go with those kenmore he4ts... They are my dream come true.
And pick out one of those fabulous colors!

This was the set I was looking at. I was hoping others had good experiences w/ it b/c it seemed fabulous!







I can't wait till we can afford it, our washer and dryer is so old!


----------



## jazzpurr88 (May 20, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *halah*
What did you not like about the Calypso? Just wondering.

We have owned ours for about 5 years. And the day after our warranty ran out the thing had a leveler go out and it wouldn't spin the clothes. So Sears come and fixed it under warranty since we were so close. Then about 6 months later the same thing broke again and they came out and fixed it. Then about 13 months later the clothes were coming out with black spots and smudges on them and Sears said it was because I wasn't using HE soap and using too much soap. So switched to Sears brand HE soap and did a through cleaning of the washer. It had build up of mold and dirt and it was thowing it back up on the clothes. So got that all fixed and we were doing good till the dryer decided it only wanted to run for 5 minutes and shut itself off. It has a sensor that tell whent he clothes are dry. So they siad it was from fabric softener buildup and not to use any fabric softener. Well I can't live without fabric softener living in the dry desert so now I have to clean the sensor with snad paper once a month to get teh build up off so my clothes will dry and babysit the dryer and keep starting it back up again when it turns itself off. I think the whole fabric softener thing is a bunch of crap.

Than when I was PG and washing all of the baby's clothes and diapers it started spitting the black stuff out again. So we had to take it apart and clean all the gunk out. We have to take it apart and clean out the gunk that builds up.

You shouldn't have to work this hard to maintain a $1,000.00 Wahser and $900.00 dryer.

They may have worked all the bugs out and they could be great models now but mine suck. If I could go back I would have turned them in the first time they broke.


----------



## FancyNancy (Jan 18, 2005)

Quote:

This was the set I was looking at. I was hoping others had good experiences w/ it b/c it seemed fabulous! I can't wait till we can afford it, our washer and dryer is so old!
What color is your favorite?
Also, have you checked out the site?... it might be right up your alley.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

http://ths.gardenweb.com/forums/laundry/

This is the place to go for all things washer and dryer


----------



## FancyNancy (Jan 18, 2005)

Or, if you want more specifics, all things HE4t:

http://www.kenmore.com/colors


----------



## onandon (Jan 7, 2005)

I bought a white one in December. Boy was I dissapointed when I found out it came out in BLUE a month later. I would have shelled out the extra cash for blue! I got a rebate from my energy company and my water company so you might check into that too.

But, other than knowing that there is a better color out there, I'm really very happy with the machine. I don't even have enough clothes to fill it up it's so big. It does a great job with my diapers. I have AIOs, prefolds, fleece, pockets, PUL, and hemp liners. Whatever is used goes in together for a 20 minute rinse then gets washed on the hour and ten minute whitest whites setting (has two rinses built in). When I got new UBCPFs the super hot sanitary cyle was excellent for breaking them in.

Good luck!


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holl*
You were told the wrong information. I have an online account with Consumer Reports and as of 2/05 when the latest ratings were done, Whirlpool was not in the top rating. There are several different Whirlpool models listed, but the highest rating of any of them is in the #7 position.

Holli

I am going out today to get a new washer and dryer, my dryer ate a bottombumper that my son only used twice and I've had it with that thing!







: So I am at the Consumer Reports site and some other places deciding on what I want and I recalled threads here about washing machines and diaper laundry so was searching here too and came up with this thread.

I wanted to update Holli's statement for anyone who is interested in a Whirlpool. The most recent ratings I am looking at now in April have the Whirlpool Duet HT as one of the top rated front loaders. Among front loaders, the Whirlpool, the Bosch Nexxt Premium, Kenmore Elite HE4t, and an LG are all pretty closely rated. I personally am afraid to buy a Whirlpool, as my parents have an expensive Whirlpool dishwasher that has needed numerous repair and it's only a year old. But that is purely anecdotal, it's rated tops by Consumer Reports.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

What about top loaders? I think I'm afraid to get a front loader because it seems like there's lots of issues with them (with the lower water levels).


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm getting a front loader.
High rated top loaders are Maytag Neptune TL, Kenmore Sears Elite Calypso and Fischer&Paykel Intuitive Eco, in that order.


----------



## momtwoboys (Mar 14, 2005)

I have a ge profile harmony pair. Husband does not like all the computer stuff on it he says it is too effecient.







We had to get new ones when our last washer (Maytag) kept getting off balance and finally broke. sure it could have been fixed but we were moving and I wanted a new set. The washer senses the size of the load and then fills with the appropriate amount of water. The washer tub is floating so never gets off balance. It aggitates differently than regular washer. Uses centrifricul(sp?)force to drive the water through the closes. The drier has two motors 1 for the spinning of the tub and 1 for the heat. Suppose to be better. Husband does not like it because if you do not have it set right your close will not dry how you want them too. Hard to explain. I like it because I programmed it to wash cd just how I want them done. Both machines can be programmed and do just about anything. there is even a drying rack for inside the dryer to dry items flat and heat. I put my maya wrap on it to dry on low works great.


----------



## safetymom (Jan 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loving-my-babies*
ok.. here are the 2 possibilties that I'm thinking about...

2) GE Profile Super Capacity (toploader) Washer and (frontloading) Dryer (with the purples)!

In 1997, we bought a medium cheap GE washer and a super cheap GE dryer. I later found out that GE washers and dryers were not supposed to be great, as they didn't stand up to other brands. We have moved this set 5 times since we bought them. The dryer still works and I wish it did not cause I want a new one. The washer spins water out in the extra large cycle, but doesn't on any other and works great. Drives me crazy. I can't justify a new washer at all and I so want a front loader.

I would go with a GE again as it has worked very well for us and been quite the workhorse. It runs several times a day and shows no signs of slowing down.


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

update on my HE3t----bit the dust. this was our replacement!!! of our first one. if you do get a kenmore, spring for an extended warranty. my replacement washer, which was replaced during the original 12 months) just blew its drum on month 15....we're getting only $500 toward the purchase of a new washer. can you guess what kind i WON'T be buying??? our last repair guy said they get tons of service calls w/kenmore FLs due to so many moving components unlike the standard drum/agitator.....but i







my FL


----------



## Jennifer3141 (Mar 7, 2004)

I have the Maytag Neptune set I bought 4 years ago. It has had a few repairs (both the washer and the dryer have rather sensitive sensors) but the repairs have been covered under warranty.

The washer is AMAZING. I cannot believe how much it gets out and how much it can hold. I have a diaper wash set in my favorites and that cycle is traditionally how I end the day because it's 108 minutes. :LOL

I'm a rinsing fiend so tack on another 50 minutes (3 cold rinses prior to washing and 2 warm rinses afterwards).

The dryer is good too. I clean the lint filter about 30 minutes into drying dipes and it seems to get most dipes dry on the second run through. It does have a harder time with super thick fitteds but I usually sun them in the summer and do a little line drying in the winter.

Jen


----------



## brownay2 (Nov 14, 2004)

When we built this house in 1999, we bought all new appliances. Well that was a big mistake, because I didn't do my research on consumerguide, which is the free website that is like consumer reports, and also I check on epinions too. Well everything that we bought has broke, and had to be replaced except of refrigerator.

I say expensive does not mean a thing. SOmetimes the simplier something is , works just as well or if not better then the more expensive brands.

We bought a Kenmore Catalyst washer, nothing but problems, also had electronic touch buttons, instead of manual dials. Stupid on my part. The dryer was a hunk of junk, and also never dried clothing very well. And again, had electronic buttons. So I would recommend manual dials, and go basic. Roper or whirlpool washer machine, and a whirlpool dryer.

We had bought expensive brands, with all these gadgets, and we have loved our basic models that we have now, can't say enough about them.

I would do some research, and focus on what your needs are. Another thing that some people regret is not getting a large enough washer capacity. Comforter's, and bulky items call for large tub.


----------

